# Smoked Mullet w/Qview



## flald (Aug 19, 2012)

Been a few years since I smoked mullet. Since I just got a new smoker (Master Forge Double Door), we decided to give it a spin with an old faithful recipe. The rub was passed on to me by my father in law who passed away 5 yrs ago.

First, the victims......













P8160545.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Next, Poppy's Rub ingredients













P8160547.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Sage first, then Old Bay, CBP and Butter Buds last.

Hold the salt till just before you take it out of the smoker













P8160548.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Everybody into the pool....













P8160549.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






After 1.5 hrs at 150 degrees they are juicy and delicious, but not smoky enough

3.5 hrs under red maple smoke and they are lip smackin good













P8160557.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Wifey says  "Let's Eat"

(the fork is for your benefit, we use our fingers)













P8160558.JPG



__ flald
__ Aug 19, 2012






Gotta say, they were delicious. BTW the mullet are running on the SW coast of Florida right now and they are reasonably priced (2.98/lb)

Would've given you a plate pic, but I was too busy stuffing my face.

(We ate smoked Mullet for 3 days straight)

Enjoy all !!!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

Al, The mullet looks good.... I have never eaten it.... I guess living in Washington has something to do with it...  LOL   

Dave


----------



## harleysmoker (Oct 11, 2012)

It looks good. I have never tried it yet. Been here in Naples for about 7 years. My friend cast nets them and sells them every year. They have an Everglades Festival down here each year where smoked Mullet is the big thing. I heard it has a strong fish taste?


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 11, 2012)

Mmmm nice looking smoked mullet!  I may have to go out on the boat one more time!

   Mike


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 11, 2012)

HarleySmoker said:


> It looks good. I have never tried it yet. Been here in Naples for about 7 years. My friend cast nets them and sells them every year. They have an Everglades Festival down here each year where smoked Mullet is the big thing. I heard it has a strong fish taste?



Yes..  it is a very strong taste..  I'm not a big fan of it...  But you have to try it and form your own opinion...


----------



## flald (Oct 11, 2012)

I have had them with a strong taste from the gulf up near Horseshoe, but once cleaned they were great(the smoke really helps). The ones from the open water were not nearly as strong tasting.

Try it....you'll like it

Al


----------



## linguica (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Al, do you think your recipe would work well with sardine or mackerel. Thanks   Your fish looks tasty.   Smoked fish, cheese,wine and fresh fruit.........yes.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great!!!

There used to be a mullet shed on the south end of the Howard Franklin....

Could smell the mullet smoking in St Pete!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Have not had Mullet since I was in Fl. 21yrs ago...


----------



## dls1 (Oct 12, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> There used to be a mullet shed on the south end of the Howard Franklin....
> 
> Could smell the mullet smoking in St Pete!!


St. Pete used to have a lot of places smoking mullet. The smell of the smokers was pretty effective advertising. The place you're referring to sounds like The Crab Shack on Gandy near the south end of the HF. It's still in operation, but I haven't been there for quite some time. However, a couple months ago I did stop by the granddaddy of the smoked mullet places in SP, Ted Peter's. Their smoked mullet, as well as mahi, salmon, and mackeral, are still top notch.  http://tedpetersfish.com/.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 12, 2012)

dls1 said:


> St. Pete used to have a lot of places smoking mullet. The smell of the smokers was pretty effective advertising. The place you're referring to sounds like The Crab Shack on Gandy near the south end of the HF. It's still in operation, but I haven't been there for quite some time. However, a couple months ago I did stop by the granddaddy of the smoked mullet places in SP, Ted Peter's. Their smoked mullet, as well as mahi, salmon, and mackeral, are still top notch.  http://tedpetersfish.com/.


That was the place ...we used to go fishing off of Gandy.


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 30, 2012)

Good Looking mullet...I live on the St Johns River near Palatka and I netted a cooler few off my dock. I gave them away to someone but the next catch I want to smoke up. I've never smoked mullet but everybody that I know that does always uses a brine. Which way do you think turns out with the best result?


----------

